

Sydney temperature hits record 45.8°F - lelf
http://www.smh.com.au/environment/weather/severe-weather-warning-issued-after-sydney-temperature-hits-record-high-of-458-degrees-20130118-2cxrr.html

======
mikiem
Because it is summer in Australia, I think the title should be changed to 45.8
degrees Celsius not Fahrenheit.

